# Billing Consultation code 88329 multiple times



## Kaylamh326 (Jul 13, 2016)

The provider submitted a surgical pathology report showing that 8 specimens were obtained and examined during a surgical procedure. The provider is billing CPT 88329 a total of 8 times for the same date of service. Is this appropriate?


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com (Jul 13, 2016)

There is a MUE of 2 for this code. I have attached The NCCI Manual to assist you in researching this. In addition there is a great MLN on How to Use the Medicare NCCI Tools. The document is to big to upload but here is the link to get you there. 
https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding...ndex.html?redirect=/nationalcorrectcodinited/


-Steph 

View attachment CHAP10-CPTcodes80000-89999_final103115.pdf


----------



## levans (Jul 25, 2016)

*touch prep on tissue biopsy cpt 88333*

Good morning I am an auditor for pathology, my question is for TISSUE specimens, can you bill 88333 with either 88104,88112 for INTRAOPERATIVE services, I have read Padgets back and fourth When the specimen is Fluids,brushings or washing you can . Our cytopathology director feels that for tissue speciman because they rinse the needle and creat cell blocks they can I informed them that for INTRAOPERATIVE tissue specimen you code 88333 and 88334(if needed). Please help


----------

